# Toelke Whip speeds....



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Ok UrbanDeerSlayer here's what I got, I shot 6 shots out of each bow twice so 12 shot total per bow at two different times to make sure it and I was consistent.

Both sets of arrows boast 7" vinyl wraps and three 4" shield cut feathers

66" Whip bamboo cores, black glass belly, XX Fancy tiger myrtle backs and all micarta riser 
38#@27" shooting a 29" 485gr gold tip traditional 1535 100gr brass insert and 125 tip
149fps was the low and 151fps was the high so average FPS is *150*

62" Whip bamboo cores, myrtle back and belly, cocobolo riser
39#@27" shooting a full length 430gr gold tip traditional 1535 factory insert 145gr tip
159fps was the low and 163fps was the high so average FPS is *161*

Also shot the 485gr arrows out of the 62" Whip and it consistently hit 155-157 fps with a ten shot spread


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

So that's 12.4 gpp and 12.7 gpp from 38# (150 fps) and 39# (156 fps)
respectively. And 11.1 gpp (161 fps) with lighter arrow from 39# whip.

Post up some chrono on the new whip when you get it.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Well?..i'd say they are some very respectable, realistic and reasonable numbers considering the DL, Poundage and Arrow weights...

and also taking into consideration that....

I don't think Mr. Toelke is as focused on speed as some others may be...i believe he's more focused on a balance of speed and smooth delivery...cause if he weren't?....these exotic, diminutive, lightweight beauties wouldn't be so smooth and dead in the hand at the shot...as the other aspect that's easy for me to notice about Mr. Toelke's Whip?.....is this..

I have 3 longbows hanging above me as i type this...one is a Bushmen "American Native" which has an extremely aggressive R/D design to the limbs where the bowyer touts "Fast Bows" ...the other?...my new Falco Trophy Carbon D-"when strung" bow..and the limbs on my whip?..appear to fall right inbetween those two...with a very subtle R/D design to the limbs..but it must be effective cause according to my calibrated eye?...i'm holding 38#@28"s with that 66" Whip and it's spitting my 350gr cheetahs out at what appears to be every bit of 180fps and out to about 18yds?..it's like "hery"....cause there is no "arc". :laugh:


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> So that's 12.4 gpp and 12.7 gpp from 38# (150 fps) and 39# (156 fps)
> respectively. And 11.1 gpp (161 fps) with lighter arrow from 39# whip.
> 
> Post up some chrono on the new whip when you get it.


Soon as it gets in and get a string built and I get it tuned up like the others ill sling a few through it, I'm working on my arrows now for it, they are 3555 at 32" with 100gr brass inserts three 5" RW feathers and ill play with points I got every point made from 100gr to 300gr so ill be able to tweak em out with EFOC which I wanna try hunting this coming season


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Nitroboy said:


> Soon as it gets in and get a string built and I get it tuned up like the others ill sling a few through it, I'm working on my arrows now for it, they are 3555 at 32" with 100gr brass inserts three 5" RW feathers and ill play with points I got every point made from 100gr to 300gr so ill be able to tweak em out with EFOC which I wanna try hunting this coming season


Where did you find 3555's in 32"??? They are always cut 30" from the factory. Is that new?


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I just got em, ordered em from my wholesaler i had when i had my bowshop, UltraProducts they ordered them directly from Gold Tip last week and they came in at 32.5" long the 1535's I got were 31.5" also


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Nitroboy said:


> I just got em, ordered em from my wholesaler i had when i had my bowshop, UltraProducts they ordered them directly from Gold Tip last week and they came in at 32.5" long the 1535's I got were 31.5" also


Interesting. Because on Gold Tips website they are still listed at 30" but I heard talk about them offering them in longer lengths, but I thought that was through Bearpaw.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Hmm, I don't know, I goofed up though cause I just went back to shop and re measured em and i didnt cut them they are 32 7/16" built, i thought i cut em but it was the 1535's i cut twice i cut 1" off the nock end and a 1/2" off the point end for a 29 1/2" built arrow and the 1535's came in at 31.5" out of the package so I guess they just started doing them all that way, I got another dz 1535's coming so ill check them too


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

1.5" off nock end of 1535's not 1"


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

UDS, Got my new dz 1535's in and Danggit they are like the first dz I got 30.5" from nock groove, I wish they would of been like the 2nd dz I got and 31.5" 

Got the new 58"HS [email protected] Whip in today, built a 14 strand endless loop out of D10 and got to shoot it alittle, pretty quick lil bow Im thinking, I will have you some numbers tomorrow on it, I'm pulling 48# at my 27" draw and my arrows I got tuned pretty close with the full length set of 1535's factory insert and 100 gr tips so they will be 385grs should be smoking fast!!


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

30" is generally the norm for full length 1535 and 3355. That being said I've seen them at 32". However they are not easily obtained. Im not sure, but I think Gold Tip makes them longer and they are sold through Bearpaw. But like I said not easily obtained. I tend to shoot 5575s, lately the Ultralights at full length 32" with 225g up front, about 10.6gpp at my setup 48#@28". 

Anyway post up the new Whip speeds with arrow weight when you get a chance, thanks.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Will do hopefully it stops raining and sleeting and I can get out and fling a few through it, ill shoot the 1535's cause they tuned better than the 3555's


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Nitro, how's that new Whip?


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't really know cause I only got to shoot it alittle the day it came in, been busy and raining since, hoping to get alittle time this weekend to fling a few with it, soon as I do ill chrono it for ya right now its so foggy I don't think it would read right


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

HOLY CRAP!!! The winds blowing so bad it blew my chrono over lol but I did get 8 shots through it even though it is 40deg with a windchill of 32, so it has a spread wider than the others but it was mostly me, good normal day I believe it will be faster than today 

58" HS 51#@28" I'm pulling exactly [email protected], full length 30.5" Gold tip 1535, factory insert and 100gr tip, three 4" feathers and a 7" wrap, string is a 14 strand endless loop of D10 with rubber spider silencers at 14.5" from string nocks, two tied arrow nocking points and here's what I got 8 shots lowest was 169 highest was 176 so average of 172.5 or *173*. 


but I think it'll be faster as the string hasn't been really shot in good and I haven't had time to really tune it good its ok but not like I would like, after I get it tuned up nice and string shot in and find my perfect brace ill chrono it again and hopefully have better weather and it should be a faster bow, it just seems to me, my feelings in my gut, I should be able to get 180 out if it


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Forgot to put arrow weight, 385gr total so that's 8.0gpp and 173fps which I think will be closer to 180 after I finish tweaking ain't bad for a lil longbow, wish it was better weather so I could be out shooting instead of fletching arrows lol


----------

